# cleaning paws and legs?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I live in NYC. After we have a snowstorm (even 2 inches), slush, dirty water, and areas of dirty snow can remain on the ground for a week or more.

When I take my 5 month old out for a walk, we inevitably confront a puddle of dirty water which she needs to walk though. Or we confront some slushy snow.

The point is that when we get home her paws and legs are black (she is cream). I have tried putting her in the sink with a little shampoo (HyLyte), but it is hard not to end up giving more of a bath than I want to - and then she should have every day.

Also, the HyLyte doesn't really get the dirt off. A wet washcloth doesn't clean the hair either.

Recommendations? A better shampoo? Some other "trick"?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pick her up when you get to a puddle, LOL! I live in NYC too and know exactly what you mean. I actually have trained Kubrick to go around puddles and he will now actually stop if there's a really large one and look at me like, now what? If I don't care (like he's getting a bath that day) I take him right through, but sometimes I'll just pick him up and carry him across. When we get home his paws will still need to be washed, but at least he won't have dirt all the way up his belly like he does if he goes through the puddles.

To clean his paws I use a waterless dog shampoo. You just put it on, wait a little bit and comb it off. It works well for us. If he is REALLY dirty and I don't want to give him a bath, I put him on the bathroom sink and wash each paw by putting a towel under him and using a cup to pour water on his paws (which I hold over the sink) for rinsing the shampoo. It's not 100% mess-free, but it does the job better than plopping him in a sink with water.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

if the paws are very dirty, I put each paws under water and then dry them and comb or brush, if they are not to dirty, I just dry them and comb or brush. It is not so difficult are their hair are relatively self cleaning


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

A waterless dog shampoo sounds like a great idea. Which one do you use and where do you get it?

I will try with the puddles as well.

Louise


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the Vet's Best waterless dog shampoo. I usually get it from PetFoodDirect, but it seems like they're sold out now. I'm sure if you do a Google search you can find it on another site or call around some of your pet stores and see if they carry it. Good luck!

http://www.PetFoodDirect.com:80/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=20945709&dept_id=1038&brand_id=226


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

We have that problem in Michigan also. Cody & Tess know they have to go directly downstairs when we come in from our walks and into the laundry tub to have their paws/legs/belly washed. I think at some point you decide they don't have to be perfectly clean 100% of the time. I do find that brushing takes whatever dirt out that we didn't get with rinsing.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I read that putting some baby power or cornstarch before walking the Hav helps.


----------

